# What genre music do you like better? Orchestral or Chamber?



## APL (Oct 27, 2018)

Let we see what proportion will be. I guess the orchestral will lead much more, however I like the chamber much more.
Please vote!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Orchestral. I had a brief fling with chamber for about five years, but I'm a fan of tonal color, and I started missing the triangle.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Composers make the difference for me in terms of what I listen to, instrumental forces not as much. So I don't really have a preference between these two genres, both have their strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

The intimacy of chamber music is a thing you can't get in orchestral, it is magical so for me it is "Chamber"


----------



## DBLee (Jan 8, 2018)

Interesting poll, but I can't vote. Different compositions are typically better suited to different instrumentations.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Impossible to vote, love them both dearly.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Orchestral by a very slim margin.

It seems to allow for a greater variety of dynamics, tonal color, instrumentation.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Love both. Originally was more orchestral but as I got to know chamber works over time, began to love them


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Simon Moon said:


> Orchestral by a very slim margin.
> 
> It seems to allow for a greater variety of dynamics, tonal color, instrumentation.


Could not have put it more clearly


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Chamber, but if so then there's very little between the two. What I especially like about chamber music is the intimacy and clarity that reduced forces often provide, as well as a multitude of instrumental configurations.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

It's almost impossible to reproduce a full symphony orchestra realistically on a hi-fi system. For that reason, chamber music has an advantage. I also like orchestral reductions, like the Linos Ensemble:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

This poll should have multiple choice


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I can't choose one over the other, so no vote from me.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Chamber for me, easily.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't have a preference. It's the composition I'm attracted to. Of course in many instances the same piece is arranged for both, or solo piano.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Today? Chamber. I have overindulged in orchestral in the last few days.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It depends, of course - but I voted for Chamber. 
I have a small appetite, musically speaking, and like plain, simple food where I can isolate and relish each flavour.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Can't beat the power of a full orchestra. I love me some chamber music, but at the end of the day the orchestra is really where the magic happens for me.


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Chamber, but if so then there's very little between the two. What I especially like about chamber music is the intimacy and clarity that reduced forces often provide, as well as a multitude of instrumental configurations.


This is what made me value chamber over orchestral for a good coupe of years, but in the last few months I have returned to orchestral and discovered new symphonies such as Nielsen 5 and Vaughan Williams 2....such a depth of riches in the orchestral canon, so my vote (only just) went to orchestral.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

The sound of a full orchestra is much more powerful, diverse and beautiful in my opinion than that of a small formation. If a composer makes a orchestral piece and a chamber piece, both with the same level of musicality, I will problably prefer the former for the sound.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I have given my preference earlier so wont repeat it but I bet more musicians favour chamber.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

I believe chamber music is not just more intimate for listeners, but gives the players a closer connection to the music, and requires a higher skill level from each, and the musical structure is transparent. At home I prefer to keep music on a smaller scale most of the time. On the other hand, in a live concert, no chamber group can match the impact of a large orchestra at crescendo...

Much of the color from an orchestra is superfluous, and though as a wind player I like it, a little can go a long way.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

philoctetes said:


> I believe chamber music is not just more intimate for listeners, but gives the players a closer connection to the music, and requires a higher skill level from each, and the musical structure is transparent. At home I prefer to keep music on a smaller scale most of the time. On the other hand, in a live concert, no chamber group can match the impact of a large orchestra at crescendo...
> 
> Much of the color from an orchestra is superfluous, and though as a wind player I like it, a little can go a long way.


Yes I agree the players must know their fellow players inside out and be of soloist class, which is above the _*average*_ rank and file musician, that is not intended to detract from rank and file.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

I prefer the sound of orchestra, but I don't like too large orchestras in which the sound becomes diluted.
Baroque orchestras were kind of sweet spot, they combined the best of both worlds. They are perfect size for me.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I prefer orchestral, on the whole, but I listen to plenty of chamber music too (especially string quartets). Really depends on what mood I'm in, tbh.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Love both. They are very different. When listening to orchestral imagine myself in a big hall and chamber, a typical English Stately home


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I do love Chamber and all the intimacy it has to offer, so that is what I went with. But I don't know where I'd be without all the Orchestral works! But dessert Island, I'd pick Chamber works over Orchestral.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

They do different jobs. I probably listen to more chamber music, but not because I naturally prefer it to orchestral music. As others have said chamber music allows you get a bit closer and more intimate, but do you want to do that all the time? Being overwhelmed by an orchestra is also a great feeling. Plus there are times, like in powerful slow movements played by orchestra (especially live), where you also feel an intimate, close connection.

A string quartet is sublime, but so is a full string section going full-tilt.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

As a listener I prefer orchestral, but as a performer I prefer chamber.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

Chamber for me I think


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I've heard of 'piano freaks' who listen to piano exclusively on electrostatic planar speakers. This supposedly spreads the sound out over the planar surface of the speakers, making it sound more like the plane of piano strings, where the sound is not coming from a small circle like on normal speakers. 
I've thought of recording an orchestra, with a microphone on each instrument, and running each mic signal to its own amp and speaker. The speakers would be set up in a listening hall, just as the orchestra is seated, with speakers in the same position as the players, i.e., the violin speakers would be about 3 feet off the ground, and facing up. That would stimulate the sound of an orchestra in real space. Of corse, it would be a 120-channel system.


----------



## RockyIII (Jan 21, 2019)

I would vote for "both equally" if it was an option.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Depends on the composer. From Schumann, Borodin and Brahms, I much, much prefer their chamber over their orchestral music. Tchaikovsky and R. Strauss, orchestral. Some composers equally like Beethoven, Bartok, Dvorak.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

I generally don't like chamber music. Very predictable to my ears. I want the drama and escalation of the (classical and romantic)orchestral music.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Dimace said:


> I generally don't like chamber music. Very predictable to my ears. I want the drama and escalation of the (classical and romantic)orchestral music.


So Orchestral is not predictable ???


----------



## skim1124 (Mar 6, 2019)

I prefer orchestral perhaps for too simple a reason: I like the variety/number of sounds. But I agree that chamber music also has its charms.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

skim1124 said:


> I prefer orchestral perhaps for too simple a reason: I like the variety/number of sounds. But I agree that chamber music also has its charms.


What's about a chamber orchestra?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Dan Ante said:


> What's about a chamber orchestra?


There's a sweet spot: the small ensemble performing a lapidary piece like the Ravel _Introduction and Allegro_, or as assembled for the various Brandenburgs or the Bachianas. Mendelssohn Octet? Not too big, not too small; just right!


----------



## RockyIII (Jan 21, 2019)

c. both of the above


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> There's a sweet spot: the small ensemble performing a lapidary piece like the Ravel _Introduction and Allegro_, or as assembled for the various Brandenburgs or the Bachianas. Mendelssohn Octet? Not too big, not too small; just right!


Stonemasons unite!
Another thing about Chamber orchs is that they can play faster without sounding stifled. 
Mendelssohn's Oct yea a masterpiece.


----------

